# 1937 5 star SUPERB by COLUMBIA and RoadMaster 1948 Luxury Liner



## Ray (Mar 21, 2019)

In Montreal...$2500 for the two of them.

https://montreal.craigslist.org/bik/6840951118.html?lang=en&cc=us


----------



## stoney (Mar 21, 2019)

Nice bikes but not a '37 5 Star Columbia. More like '53-'55 ?


----------



## Handle Bar Hoarder (Mar 21, 2019)

like to have that columbia


----------



## Ray (Mar 22, 2019)

Those are Canadian funds, too. Approx $1,850 U.S. Not my bikes, but wouldn't mind either of them.


----------

